# Looking for home for my GSD- CT Area



## CTBrody (Nov 19, 2009)

Must find a GOOD home in the Connecticut area for my 5 year old GSD purebread dog. His name is Brody and he just turned 5. I have had him since he was 11 weeks old. Serious inquiries only please. Brody is a neutered, house broken, great with kids and other dogs (hates cats), basic obediance trained. Brody has a wonderful temperment and is of champion blood lines. I have all papers and AKC registration. Brody's grandfather was american german shepherd show champion, and comes from top lines. He is about 93-97 pounds, black and tan in color. Free to a GOOD home and owner that has more time to spend with him. Please contact me at [email protected] if interested.
Thanks
-Derek


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I suggest that you call the breeder who you got him from.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AW, if i had room I would help.
Good luck to you in finding him a new home


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes, try the breeder. Unfortunately for Brody there are tons of dogs out there all looking for a home, so the pedigree doesn't matter much. I would suggest you set a price just so he doesn't end up as bait for dogfighting or as a test dog for a lab. Also this should be moved to non-urgent.


----------



## CTBrody (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information everyone. Thanks for the heads up on the dog fighting, etc. I don't want any money, just a good home and a GSD lover to take him and spend more time than I have for him. I didn't know this was under an urgent forum/listing, I appologize.. Thanks again!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Did you contact his breeder? Reputable breeders make you sign a contract to do so if you can no longer keep their dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with everyone else, responsible breeders take care of their dogs forever. So a quick phone call to them should be a big help.


----------



## CTBrody (Nov 19, 2009)

I would prefer a good home to a return to the breeder to be honest everyone. No contract regarding return due to the fact that he was not originally for sale due to an undescended testicle/defect and inability to stud or show. I got him at a discounted price after begging the breeder to sell him, because I fell in love with him when I was there looking at another litter. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## CTBrody (Nov 19, 2009)

I would prefer a good home to a return to the breeder to be honest everyone. No contract regarding return due to the fact that he was not originally for sale due to an undescended testicle/defect and inability to stud or show. I got him at a discounted price after begging the breeder to sell him, because I fell in love with him when I was there looking at another litter. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Can I ask why you want to get rid of him?


----------



## CTBrody (Nov 19, 2009)

A few reasons, I do not have a lot of time to spend with him as I used to. My wife and I are expecting our first child and third, I am getting a working dog at work (police dog), which will cause a lot of issues, mainly seperation anxiety with Brody when I go to work each day with the working dog. Two dogs will be way too much for our family. I unfortunately, have to make a sacrifice that I am not happy with. My hope is that he will go to a good home and have an owner that can spend more time with him and give him the attention he needs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do you have to get the other dog? sounds like your tried of Brody or something else didn't work out with Brody.
should you get another dog? how do know another dog will
work out with your family? if you don't have the time
to spend with this dog how are you going to have time to spend with another dog? this doesn't sound right or true
to me. i think your getting rid of Brody because your wife
is pregnant.



> Originally Posted By: CTBrodyA few reasons, I do not have a lot of time to spend with him as I used to. My wife and I are expecting our first child and third, I am getting a working dog at work (police dog), which will cause a lot of issues, mainly seperation anxiety with Brody when I go to work each day with the working dog. Two dogs will be way too much for our family. I unfortunately, have to make a sacrifice that I am not happy with. My hope is that he will go to a good home and have an owner that can spend more time with him and give him the attention he needs.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

dogs with a health issue/discounted price...don't go out on contracts?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I guess I am reading it as the new dog is part of a work thing and will be housed at the OP's home and his fear is with the expanding human family and the new work dog that Brody will not get enough attention.

OP, 5 years old is a pretty nice age, the dog should be settling down about now. How about if your wife spends more time with Brody, he could learn to be a momma's helper. 

Good homes are going to be tough to find and I wish you luck.

Val


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

If you must rehome Brody and the breeder won't take him back, have you tried contacting any local GSD Rescue to see if they can help or possibly courtesy post on there website?
Just a thought.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is just wrong!
I feel bad for Brody and it is not fair to him
He will love your child and protect him or her

this infuriates me to no end that poor dog 
I wish i could take him unfortunately I feel he will be in a shelter because you don't give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You are doing the fair thing to try to find a home where he can have the love and attention he deserves, and looking here was a good place to start. Rehoming can be traumatic on a dog who needs and loves his family, so it isn't taken lightly (that's why so many are wishing that you or your wife might wish to devote more time to him, make it work somehow, etc)-- but a positive, happy future where he will get attention and time and affection is something to work towards for Brody. It just may take some time, as caring homes are tough to find.

How about contacting GSD rescues in your area? Be prepared to hear that their foster homes are full. Keep contacting rescues in your state and others.

How about letting your vet know that a well-behaved, housetrained, adult GSD is available to a caring home?
You could also contact your local groomer, too. Clients sadly lose dear dogs and some may be ready to open their hearts to a new one.

It's very hard to find a home for a dog. Please be careful screening anyone interested, you want the safest and best life for Brody.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

That's really







. For the past 5 yrs he was always loyal and didn't ask for anything in return. Now YOU changed your priorities and he has to pay the price. When people get an animal, it's for LIFE, although there are sometimes circumstances where it's just impossible to longer care for a dog, but yours is not IMO. 

It's really not hard to take care of 2 dogs, esp. considering his age.

You're concerned about your dog having separation anxiety bc he's alone for a couple hrs, but how do you think he's going to feel after his family abandoned him for good?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

The wonderful thing about dogs is they don't live in the past, they don't feel sorry for themselves. They are always looking forward. It is the rare GSD that doesn't easily adjust to a new home. Many dog owners would like to belive their dog "loves" them and they are the center of the universe for that pet, but I have imported several dogs, taken in rescues, rehomed dogs, and they simply don't look back once the human walks out the door. Worst case, it might take them a couple days to feel comfortable in a new environment. German Shepherds are very resilient animals.

Good luck finding a new home for your dog. And if I understand your post correctly, good luck on being selected for the K9 unit of your police dept. I personally know several K9 handlers in the Hartford area and on the CTSP...super bunch of guys. Stay safe.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I have also fostered several GSD's. While it may seem, that they "don't hang on to their past", they do still REMEMBER and THINK about their people. They DO suffer when their owner leaves them and they DO get sad.
Did you never had foster dogs who all of a sudden got all excited when seeing a certain type of car, or a certain build of a human body? Or a dog who seems to get lost in his thoughts and has a super sad expression on his face for no apparent reason? I have seen plenty, but I'm also very in tune with them. Dogs move on, but they never forget! I think this believe was only created by people who dump their dogs, so they don't have to feel guilty.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

If you are going to rehome your dog please contact a local rescue and ask for their assistance in screening appplicants. Ask if for a fee they will conduct the home visit for you.

If Brody is going to be rehomed through no fault of his own he deserves the very best in a forever home.

Horrible things can happen to dogs if new homes aren't carefully chosen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you not want to contact the breeder because you think it's a bad place or do you not want to contact the breeder because you are feeling guilty about rehoming him?

If it's guilt then you need to suck it up and do what is best for Brody. No excuses.

If the breeder is a reputable breeder then they will help rehome him to another home. With this economy many GSDs are dying in shelters. you are going to need all the help you can get because there is not a shortage of dogs in shelters.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

At his age I don't see a problem with just keeping him. I have a now 10 yr old GSD and we had a baby 2 years ago - none of my dogs had to find a new home. I am pregnant again now and we just got another GSD puppy. I couldn't imagine my daughter growing up without a GSD in her life. Kaiser was 8 when she was born and he was not raised with kids but we have had no problems between him and our now toddler. Plus at age 5 all the hard work is behind you, I'm sure he'd love to help raise the baby!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101If you are going to rehome your dog please contact a local rescue and ask for their assistance in screening appplicants. Ask if for a fee they will conduct the home visit for you.
> 
> If Brody is going to be rehomed through no fault of his own he deserves the very best in a forever home.
> 
> Horrible things can happen to dogs if new homes aren't carefully chosen.


Totally agree. AND, if you contact a rescue like GSRNE and offer to foster him til adoption, you would have a great rescue backing you and him. Rescues like that stay with the dog for life. 

I have seen what Madchaen says, a foster of mine would stare at each person we would meet, looking for his people. He was the most heartbreaking, but the dogs carry with them the past even though their actions are in the present. Dogs who flatten when they hear the jingle of a prong...who get excited when they see a baby stroller...potty when touched in certain places...so even though they are there with you, improving and enjoying, those things don't disappear.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

My Annie often had a lost and very sad look on her face. So sad.


----------



## FrenchManny (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi
i live in rhode island and i am looking for a gsd ..email me back i might take the dog ..
thanks 
Manny


----------



## FrenchManny (Nov 21, 2009)

hi
i live in rhode island ... we are looking to adopt a gsd .. can u give me more info ? pics ? ...e-mai me ..maybe we can take the dog ..
thanks 
Manny


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not trying to pass judgement on the OP, but I must chime in.

GSD's are naturally good with children, even infants. My grandmother had two and I was subjected to them as young as 6-months. This is me at 6-months, circa 1964:










Rex would later be credited with "saving my life" at least 50 times by preventing me from going near the stairs, into the street, falling off the fire escape, etc. The other dog (also named Rex!) was not as concerned with me but would fiercely protect "his" yard while my sister and I were there.

Time should not be a factor if you have your working dog with you while working. I am an MOS and know several K-9 guys who have pets at home. GSD's are pack animals and do very well in multi-dog homes. Your working dog should have no problem with your pet. Besides, wouldn't you like to have someone looking over your family while you're at work?

I'm waiting until Rookie (now 7-months) is at least 3 before looking for another Shep or I'd jump- I'm practically in your backyard.



Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------

